# Dietician in Philadelphia, PA or Southern New Jersey



## SandyR (Dec 6, 2011)

I am new to the site and looking for a Dietician in the Philadelphia, PA or Southern New Jersey area who can supervise/monitor the Fodmap diet.


----------



## LifeIsChange (Jun 5, 2012)

SandyR said:


> I am new to the site and looking for a Dietician in the Philadelphia, PA or Southern New Jersey area who can supervise/monitor the Fodmap diet.


Hi - I'm new here, too. Were you able to find a local dietitian who is familiar with FODMAP? I'm in South Jersey and I'm looking for one, also.


----------



## bethebuddha (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi. i am also new and would like to find someone near philly. I also have ADD and SI issues. have you found a connection?


----------



## KLMF (Mar 9, 2012)

Have any of you had any luck finding a dietitian? I am in the Philly suburbs and in search too.


----------



## TomasHope (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey i know 1 or two Dietitian in Philadelphia , the first one is Tabitha B. Miller, RD and the 2nd one is Flavia M. Herzog, RD and they both are good and reputed dietitian. I think you all can cosult to anyone from these two dietitians.


----------

